# Raw Fish healthy or not?



## Gsdlover13 (Jan 9, 2013)

i was wondering how many of you feed fish to your dogs? im in the west coast california to be exact so i dont know if the fish is okay out here..
i can find catfish real cheap out here is cat fish okay??? give me some advice on raw fish


----------



## Karma6577 (Jan 22, 2013)

I give salmon mackerel and sardine..never have tried catfish...can't wait to see if you can 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gsdlover13 (Jan 9, 2013)

do you freeze the salmon?


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Fiona loves catfish. We buy it already cleaned and no head. She has also had sardines, tuna, smelt and talapias. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karma6577 (Jan 22, 2013)

I freeze all my meats for at least a week..I have a good rotation and habits down 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MarkMulder (Feb 13, 2013)

Just curious, why do you freeze your meats beforehand?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i feed my dog a variety of fish (whatever we're eating)
but it's cooked. when i use can fish it's in water no salt added.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

There is one salmon that you shouldn't feed but I can never remember what it is so I don't feed it unless it's cooked. I feed canned sardines and mackerel. I've fed fish but always make sure it's frozen first.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

The best raw fish to feed are mackerel and sardines. Never feed raw salmon to dogs!
Salmon Poisoning Disease


----------



## Karma6577 (Jan 22, 2013)

MarkMulder said:


> Just curious, why do you freeze your meats beforehand?


I'm just a big germ freak!! I freeze for my peace of mind of killing any funky things that may be in there. Way back in the 80s there was a huge scare about pork and how it needed to be frozen for at least 3 days...I don't remember what it was all about because I was only 7 but the freezing habit was formed then and has stuck. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rambo's Mum (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi all,

I am new to this forum and I know this is a German Shepard forum but I just have to ask as I'm at my end's wit.

My golden boy is almost 17 months old. When he was about 6 months old I completely transition him from kibbles to raw. Now when he was first on kibbles he would get skin problems like ringworms and hot spots. So that was when I switched him to raw but he is allergic to chicken and he would break out even heavier on hot spots and with ear infection. So I put him on lamb/mutton/bison and beef with more on bison meat as it is the second cheapest meat in my country. I won't say he was doing that fine as he got soft stool even though I do feed him with bones. Odd thing was he can get soft and powdery stools at the same time! He would still occasionallyt break out with hot spots but still manageable. Then just after February he suddenly develope allergy to bison meat and beef!. So now he is strictly on mutton and lamb but still his hot spot seems to be still there although not as bad.

My questions are can a dog that has been consuming the same meat for a period of time and suddenly had an adverse reaction to it meaning allergy? Is there anyway to help him with his allergy? I always thought if a dog is on raw his allergy would go away but this isn't the case for my golden.

Nowadays I add steamed fresh pumpkin in his food and give him salmon fish oil in capsule form - one in the morning and one in the evening. Also I add half a capful of Solana organic apple cider vinegar to his food yet he is not doing that fine.

What am I doing wrong? Or is it some dogs are more difficult to take care than others? How can I boost his immune system?

I've not tried duck for him yet as the ducks sold in my country is not free range and is fed on corn so I'm rather worried he might be allergic to it too. Can I just feed him on fish alone? I don't mind cooking it as long he don't break out in hot spots or having soft stools.

Can someone give me some sound advice what to do with my boy please?


----------

